# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  A "Kilij"? help  please

## dominic grant

Not my area at all

thoughts?

genuine inscription, thanks in advance

----------


## Alsharif F

In the second picture, the inscription is upside down. It says in Arabic, "What Allah willed".

----------


## Sancar Ozer

Hilt and blade's form and type of decoration suggest that this sword is a "kılıç" but one can never be sure.So let's say it is a strong possibility.

----------


## Al Massey

I'd say with that pronounced a yelman almost certainly a kilij. Too bad the guard is missing, shouldn't be too difficult to get a new one made and held in place with cutler's resin (beeswax and pine pitch).

----------


## David gray

So thats what a Kilic(Kilij) which is right? looks like, nice one Dom, meen looking blade. How old do you suppose? Now I know what is meant by yelman, learn something every day.

----------


## Joe Pittman

Found this Turkish Cultural site, shows Turkish knob hilt without cross guard  http://www.turkishculture.org/pages....1&ChildID1=165

----------


## Al Massey

If a kilij found it's way to one of the Cossack tribes, it may well have had the guard removed as they seem to have disliked large or even any guards on their sabres. They've found many shashqa (Cossack sabres) of Turkish and even Persian origins used by various groups.
One of my first customers, a man by the name of John Andrusik, descended from Zaporozhian Cossacks, told me that one name for their sabre was "Klazh", obviously a variant on "Kilij".

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Domonic

Would you please provide a closeup of the blade close to the yelman?  Thanks

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------

